# EHPRO Billow v2.5 RTA



## Dubz (21/8/16)

https://www.eciggity.com/billow-v2-5-rta-by-ehpro-eciggity/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/8/16)

Dubz said:


> https://www.eciggity.com/billow-v2-5-rta-by-ehpro-eciggity/



Yes! Finally a proper update on an already brilliant tank 

The 24mm base is a bit of a pain though, I run my Billow v2s mostly on Picos and VTC minis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (21/8/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Yes! Finally a proper update on an already brilliant tank
> 
> The 24mm base is a bit of a pain though, I run my Billow v2s mostly on Picos and VTC minis


Hahaha i was waiting for you to reply. This is definitely one i'm going to get. I loved the v2 but didn't like the v3 at all.


----------



## BumbleBee (21/8/16)

Dubz said:


> Hahaha i was waiting for you to reply. This is definitely one i'm going to get. I loved the v2 but didn't like the v3 at all.


LoL, it's no secret that I'm a huge fan of the v2, and yes, that v3 isn't a Billow at all. I will definitely be picking up a few of these v2.5s, doubt I'll part with my v2s just yet though. Now we just need some nice 24mm VTC Minis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (21/8/16)

BumbleBee said:


> LoL, it's no secret that I'm a huge fan of the v2, and yes, that v3 isn't a Billow at all. I will definitely be picking up a few of these v2.5s, doubt I'll part with my v2s just yet though. Now we just need some nice 24mm VTC Minis


I was hoping that the VTC mini dual would be 24 or 25mm but i see it's 23mm.


----------



## BumbleBee (21/8/16)

Dubz said:


> I was hoping that the VTC mini dual would be 24 or 25mm but it seems they keeping it at 23mm.


Life was so much simpler when everything was 22mm 

Well, maybe not _everything_

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (14/9/16)

This has got to be the quickest build I've done. The velocity deck is a pleasure to build on, wicking is so easy and filling the tank with 6ml of juice took mere seconds. The airflow is so smooth and the flavour on this tank is intense!

Here here it is next to the v2

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/9/16)

Why did they go from the v2 to v3 and back now to v2.5 why not just go V3 EL (Extra Large) or something.


----------



## BumbleBee (14/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Why did they go from the v2 to v3 and back now to v2.5 why not just go V3 EL (Extra Large) or something.


Because they were dof and decided not only to reinvent the wheel but rather to reinvent the whole concept of transportation by combining all the ideas that everyone else had already come up with, this resulted in a piece of poo that leaked and nobody liked it because it was essentially a big Crius. Now they've given us what we actually wanted, a proper upgrade to an already great RTA

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/9/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Because they were dof and decided not only to reinvent the wheel but rather to reinvent the whole concept of transportation by combining all the ideas that everyone else had already come up with, this resulted in a piece of poo that leaked and nobody liked it because it was essentially a big Crius. Now they've given us what we actually wanted, a proper upgrade to an already great RTA



Wow that's intresting.
At a stage i was looking at getting a Griffin and was advised the billow v3 was better.
I never got either of them and from what you just said im dam glad i didn't get the billow then .


----------



## brotiform (14/9/16)

Billow V3 is a POS

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## M5000 (14/9/16)

The legend! One for the Billow fan club! My 2 Billow V2's are my only tanks that never get a rest. 

Where did you get that from?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spikester (15/9/16)

This is definitely on my purchase list, still use my v2 a lot... who is getting stock?


----------



## BumbleBee (15/9/16)

M5000 said:


> The legend! One for the Billow fan club! My 2 Billow V2's are my only tanks that never get a rest.
> 
> Where did you get that from?





Spikester said:


> This is definitely on my purchase list, still use my v2 a lot... who is getting stock?


So far the only local vendor with stock is Vape king

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Rafique (15/9/16)

The V3 is my go to tank, its the only tank I have that has not leaked once and have never gotten a dry hit.

I dont know why you guys dont like it.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/9/16)

Rafique said:


> The V3 is my go to tank, its the only tank I have that has not leaked once and have never gotten a dry hit.
> 
> I dont know why you guys dont like it.


I don't like it because it's not a Billow, it's a RTA Salad. I've not owned a v3 but know a few people that do, the vape is great on the v3 but every one I've seen is wet and sticky, I couldn't live with that. I'm stoked that you have one of the good ones

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/9/16)

Good news, the Griffin 25 glass fits the Billow v2.5 although the Griffin glass is a fraction too short. I just filled the gap with a spare o-ring and it's been singing along all day with zero signs of leaking

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/9/16)

How is the billow v2.5 treating you so far @BumbleBee ?


----------



## BumbleBee (15/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> How is the billow v2.5 treating you so far @BumbleBee ?


What a pleasure, smooth consistent flavourful clouds without a drop spilled. Not a single gurgle or a hint of dryness. This tank doesn't seem to be as thirsty as some of the other big tanks so the 6ml capacity actually gets me through the day. Just one downside, I need a mod that I can carry that can accommodate the 24mm base, the v2.5 is a bit "top heavy" on the VTC mini.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (15/9/16)

Oh man, I thought I was done with tanks other than the kayfun, but I have fond memories of the v2 and this 2.5 thing looks great.
@BumbleBee isn't helping the fomo!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (15/9/16)

method1 said:


> Oh man, I thought I was done with tanks other than the kayfun, but I have fond memories of the v2 and this 2.5 thing looks great.
> @BumbleBee isn't helping the fomo!


End the FOMO and just get one! 

Anyone who even remotely liked the v2 is going to enjoy the v2.5, especially if the velocity deck appeals to you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (15/9/16)

So much hate for the V3.
With all the negativity, I didn't bother trying one out then @Rafique bought one of my kits posted in the classifieds adnd when I met up with him, tried out his V3. Instantly loved it. Ordered one immediately and use it daily. Never had a leak, deck is great to build on, simply wicking, top/side fill works fantastically and has a nice airy flow. I can also say that it has never once lacked in flavour. 
I've also had a V2 and definitely woudlnt say it was superior.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CosmicGopher (19/9/16)

I dunno, the V3 visually just really lacked any style....just looked very plain, was disappointing to look at after my V2. Very glad to see this V2.5


----------



## BumbleBee (23/9/16)




----------

